# Mazayina Dhafra Camel Festival (AD)



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all,

Please could anyone give me some more information about this Camel Festival i.e. Itinerary and location (a map would be fantastic)....

Thanks for your help in advance!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

hi there forgive my stupidity but what is a camel festival


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's the Mazayin Dhafra Camel Festival for those googling.


It is held in Zayed City, ABu Dhabi (the sport stadium). You have to love the camel beauty contests! 


-


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> hi there forgive my stupidity but what is a camel festival


In its second year, the festival, also known as Mazayina, is much
bigger than last year’s, with around 30,000 camels from all over the
Gulf expected to compete in a one-of-its-kind beauty show.

The event is being organised by the Abu Dhabi Authority for Culture
and Heritage, under the patronage of General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed
Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of
the UAE Armed Forces. 

Trying to get a photo with the Number 1!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

you have got to be kidding me...... A camel beauty test, has all that sun gone to your heads.... o my well i m sure you will have a lovely time......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The one happening this week is a different festival.

Starts on Tuesday and is in Dubai. 30,000 camels have been registered and there are some serious prizes.


I am trying to track some more info.


-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

please dont take this wrong but i would rather poke needles in my eyes.

Maybe i am being a naive pre expat and will have some kinda soul changing experience when i land in dubai......it will google it and see if i can find the attraction....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> please dont take this wrong but i would rather poke needles in my eyes.
> 
> Maybe i am being a naive pre expat and will have some kinda soul changing experience when i land in dubai......it will google it and see if i can find the attraction....



Attendance isn't compulsory. 


-


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

That is very true.............what am i even doing in this topic???


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Fist source 

Camel beauty contest Mazayina Dhafra Festival in Abu Dhabi 
Standing committee headed by supreme festival Mazayina Dhafra His Excellency sheikh Mohammed Bin Butti al Hamed representative of the ruling western region, Mohamed khalaf al mazrouei, director general of Abu Dhabi authority of culture and heritage and the membership of vice Hamid Hamoud Bin Hamad Al Mansouri and Kardoos and Saeed bin mohammed Almansuri.

The committee began its intensive efforts to prepare for the festival, and was set up task forces and committees , subcommittees and relevant for event management. The Abu Dhabi authority for culture and heritage with the concerned authorities to provide administrative support and logistical tasks and the daily management of the festival, as well as the implementation of the plan and take appropriate information necessary for the proper functioning of the festival and the implementation of its activities in all the preparatory stages and field and operational commensurate with the importance for the event.
Mazayina Dhafra divided to two categories alosail and majahim, each category of general conditions for participation will be distributed within this directory for the participants, notably that camel without the participation of any kind of hybridization, and to be free of defects and diseases, and commitment to the schedule of games, with reference to cutting it will be part of the camel Weber before the end of their participation by age group to prevent entry into the last half of the season.

The owner is entitled to participate in the ride more than one way to challenge or break games open. Committed owner to prove that camel or the king to his first-class section and perform before a jury. And the importance of the festival, sheikh mohammed bin Butti al Hamed representative of the ruling western region head of the supreme committee:

The camels for a special place in Arab life, both old and new.
They also have a significant impact on the inherent self-Arab, but the companion of camels in the Arab resolution , trahalh old, they still exist in contemporary life more than the face, most notably spaqatha various hobbies is one of the most magic and it attracts thousands of people of the region, and one of the first elements of our heritage and the heritage of our fathers and grandfathers, which is still alive through his presence in the details of our daily lives.

And Mohamed khalaf al mazrouei, deputy head of the supreme committee that the Abu Dhabi authority for culture and heritage launches competition (Mazayina Dhafra in 2008) under the patronage of sheikh mohammed bin zayed al nahyan, the embodiment of will of strong and urgent desire to preserve that legacy and ensure that it continues to younger generations, because Arab camel original was, is and will remain an important of our ancient Arab.

Given the camels posed a symbol of cultural, social and economic situation in Arab life, has felt the need to regulate competition, which distinguished aspire to be a broader regional level, especially after the success of the camel auction the first and only of its kind in the world, which organizes annually during the international exhibition for hunting and equestrian in Abu Dhabi, in addition to its research center camel efforts in the maintenance of purebred Arabian camel, which highlights the scientific innovations and research the uae at its best

Second source 

Zayed city, has recently unprecedented movement of vehicles transporting camels from various GCC countries in preparation for the start of the festival " Mazayina Dhafra 2009," which was organized by the Abu Dhabi Authority for Culture and Heritage, which indicates substantial partnerships from outside the UAE in Mzainp Dhafra of Ebel of the session. 

Started dozens of trucks loaded with Gulf camel border crossing in the direction of the UAE Abu Dhabi, to participate in the biggest festival of camel beauty in the world. 

The festival will compete during the period from December 23 until this January 1, 2009, more than 20 thousand nothing from Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Oman and the UAE, will be selected Miss Camel Arabic. 

A director of operations in the Abu Dhabi Authority for Culture and Heritage Organization of the festival, Mr. Salem Al mazrouei that "the owners camel beauty pageant crown winner will receive prize money totaling more than $ 32 million AED, along with 140 luxury cars and a truck." 
He also stated that the camel owners who have applied to participate so far exceeded the 600 owner from the GCC, most from Saudi Arabia, and some of them involving more than 40 phrases. 

He pointed out that camel before the last session action sold large numbers, and b, one of the UAE bought 15 million UAE dirham, the buyer is expected to exceed the price on some of this new session. 

Abu Dhabi has established a special city for the festival extends the length of nine kilometers, has extended its infrastructure and free drinking water and tents provided for the establishment of the participants of the camel owners. The festival will extend until the first of January next. " 

The city also listed 150 products to replace traditional products and camels, tents and workshops where his poems Nabatiyeh on the environment and described the nomadic camel, and competition dates, excellent, and handicraft market, and competition for the best pictures of the desert, and nomadic life.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

They have cow, horse and dog contests why not camels as well


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> That is very true.............what am i even doing in this topic???


I was just about to ask the same question


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the camels are cool. They do smell a bit "ripe" up close, but cool animals nonetheless.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

camels are cute. I have a friend who has a camel fetish. oh and he is in the forum too... lol


----------



## EuroAJ* (Aug 16, 2008)

> Camel beauty contest Mazayina Dhafra Festival in Abu Dhabi
> Standing committee headed by supreme festival Mazayina Dhafra His Excellency sheikh Mohammed Bin Butti al Hamed representative of the ruling western region, Mohamed khalaf al mazrouei, director general of Abu Dhabi authority of culture and heritage and the membership of vice Hamid Hamoud Bin Hamad Al Mansouri and Kardoos and Saeed bin mohammed Almansuri.


Let me get this straight - are all those prominent people heading up a _camel beauty contest_?? That's hilarious


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yup, they're quite fond and proud of their camels these people


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Makes perferect sense to me at least the nobel camel can be put to work not like a chill out cow who stands around in a paddock all day no wonder we eat them, its jealousy of their lifestyle and who said cows were any more attractive than camels. Ever driven past a feed lot, pooooo


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Makes perferect sense to me at least the nobel camel can be put to work not like a chill out cow who stands around in a paddock all day no wonder we eat them, its jealousy of their lifestyle and who said cows were any more attractive than camels. Ever driven past a feed lot, pooooo


macca you are funny


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

would love 2pay a visit , any idea abt the timing and contact no ?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

beUself said:


> would love 2pay a visit , any idea abt the timing and contact no ?


hi beUself

They start on December 23, until January 1, 2009. 
"The Festival prizes in various competitions mount to more than 40 million UAE dirhams (about 11 million US dollars). And more than 500 organizers and supporters will supervise the various competitions and activities of the Festival,"

try to visit


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> macca you are funny


I wish I was but I'm really stating fact, and sticking up for the underdog, or undercamel........under rated camel.


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

**



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi beUself
> 
> They start on December 23, until January 1, 2009.
> "The Festival prizes in various competitions mount to more than 40 million UAE dirhams (about 11 million US dollars). And more than 500 organizers and supporters will supervise the various competitions and activities of the Festival,"
> ...



thanx for the infromation indeed . didn't get chance2madinat zayed yesterday since none of my friends are interested2drive hours4that . but will try2visit befroe 1th of Jan.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

beUself said:


> thanx for the infromation indeed . didn't get chance2madinat zayed yesterday since none of my friends are interested2drive hours4that . but will try2visit befroe 1th of Jan.


Hi beUself 
what about you. you dont drive to go. if you never saw this event i will say go and see. its once a year.
p.s where are you from


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi beUself
> what about you. you dont drive to go. if you never saw this event i will say go and see. its once a year.
> p.s where are you from


Hi there , i do drive a company car but i don't think that it's good enogh2drive in the desert . i really luv2see the most beautiful camel since they says each camel has their own face and diffirent . 
BTW , i'm a Chinese working in trading industrial .


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

beUself said:


> Hi there , i do drive a company car but i don't think that it's good enogh2drive in the desert . i really luv2see the most beautiful camel since they says each camel has their own face and diffirent .
> BTW , i'm a Chinese working in trading industrial .



you never saw uae camel befor. if you plan to go when it will be


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> you never saw uae camel befor. if you plan to go when it will be


tomorrow would be a good time since it's public holiday . r u plan2go ?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I adore Camels, they're beautiful creatures IMO. If I had my way, I'd own my very own Camel!


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

went2ad yesterday but lost the way , hehe . just got2know that Mazayina means beauty of camel in arabic , ummm , interesting . will find the right way and search4the beauty of camel soon .


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

beUself said:


> went2ad yesterday but lost the way , hehe . just got2know that Mazayina means beauty of camel in arabic , ummm , interesting . will find the right way and search4the beauty of camel soon .


I actually did find it. Went Sunday. I didn't realize it was so dang far away!! Took me 3 hours to get there. You have to take a circuitous route because of closed roads.

It was interesting. The entire desert was covered with different camps full of camels. And sheep!!

Don't think I will do it again but at least I went once.


----------



## beUself (Dec 24, 2008)

i went there finally but a bit late , will catch up next time . i love it !


----------

